# Verizon galaxy nexus in Korea?



## loveflying (Jun 27, 2012)

I am currently in life e to go to Korea for a years study abroad. What I was wondering, however, is if I can use this phone in Korean on a Korean carrier. I have heard that two Korean carriers use CDMA networks so.... I realize 4g would be out but could I still get regular service in Korea by hooking up with a local carrier and if so, would I need to do anything to get that done? Remove carrier unlock?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Travisdroid (Jul 3, 2012)

Do not know for sure but should of posted in the q&a section so people do not give you a hard time


----------



## loveflying (Jun 27, 2012)

hmmm, can a mod move this thread over? accidentally put into the wrong thread since I was doing it off the phone.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

loveflying said:


> hmmm, can a mod move this thread over? accidentally put into the wrong thread since I was doing it off the phone.


Moved to general.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

They have LTE in korea, but I doubt you'll find a CDMA carrier. Even so, good luck trying to flash it to their network. Sell it and get the GSM version would be my choice.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

yarly said:


> They have LTE in korea, but I doubt you'll find a CDMA carrier. Even so, good luck trying to flash it to their network. Sell it and get the GSM version would be my choice.


They do have CDMA, but like you said, good luck getting it onto any of those carriers.


----------



## neowiz73 (Aug 1, 2011)

south korea uses LTE as it's main system and is the first in the world to have VoLTE before that of MetroPCS. From my understanding the 4G LTE system is a world wide standard excepted by the ITU. So from my understanding they all should be using the 700mhz range. AT&T's LTE is showing the 700mhz range as well, according to the specs of the AT&T version of the Galaxy S3. at most you may have to get the handset carrier unlocked so you can just stick any micro-sim into it for it to receive the signal. but a quick test would be to borrow a buddies micro-sim from another carrier and test it. I'll try to test this theory, but it may be a couple days before I'll be able to test it out.

All across asia and the world LTE is the standard...


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

LTE may be a standard, but the frequency it is broadcast on is not. That would be set by whatever the FCC goes buy in South Korea. Odds are, it is using a different frequency. I highly doubt using a VZW or Sprint Nexus in South Korea would work.


----------



## Rootuser3.0 (Oct 8, 2011)

Travisdroid said:


> Do not know for sure but should of posted in the q&a section so people do not give you a hard time


wow very helpful smart guy to answer the question no.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Rootuser3.0 said:


> wow very helpful smart guy to answer the question no.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


It was posted in the developer's section and moved before you noticed.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

neowiz73 said:


> south korea uses LTE as it's main system and is the first in the world to have VoLTE before that of MetroPCS. From my understanding the 4G LTE system is a world wide standard excepted by the ITU. So from my understanding they all should be using the 700mhz range. AT&T's LTE is showing the 700mhz range as well, according to the specs of the AT&T version of the Galaxy S3. at most you may have to get the handset carrier unlocked so you can just stick any micro-sim into it for it to receive the signal. but a quick test would be to borrow a buddies micro-sim from another carrier and test it. I'll try to test this theory, but it may be a couple days before I'll be able to test it out.
> 
> All across asia and the world LTE is the standard...


But you have to realize that Verizon LTE phones are first and foremost CDMA phones. It's a bit of a mess to get them to work together (see eHRPD).


----------

